# Freezing to kill bugs, then....????



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I am not doing storage in buckets, mylar and O2 absorbers.
I repackage large bags of wheat berries, flour, rice, into plastic gallon jars (recycled from restaurants). Once I freeze the products will I get a longer storage life if I keep them in a frig or freezer rather than at room temperature?
I would think the wheat berries would store the longest, but am especially wondering about the flour and rice, due to their oil content.
Is it necessary to freeze beans or are they generally pest free?
Thanks.
Ann


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

White rice, wheat berries, any whole grain except brown rice, beans, etc can be frozen to kill any insects then stored at room temp in a sealed container. Some people freeze, thaw and wait a couple of weeks then freeze again to make sure they kill any newly hatched insects. Flour needs to be kept as cold as possible to extend its life. Brown rice can be stored in fridge or freezer as it goes rancid fairly rapidly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

anniew said:


> I am not doing storage in buckets, mylar and O2 absorbers.
> I repackage large bags of wheat berries, flour, rice, into plastic gallon jars (recycled from restaurants). Once I freeze the products will I get a longer storage life if I keep them in a frig or freezer rather than at room temperature?
> I would think the wheat berries would store the longest, but am especially wondering about the flour and rice, due to their oil content.
> Is it necessary to freeze beans or are they generally pest free?
> ...


 All other conditions being equal the cooler the storage environment the longer the shelf-life you will achieve whether it's flour, wheat berries, or cooking oil. Most people have very limited freezer/fridge space though.

It's best to pack your foods into their storage containers then freeze them as-is for a few days. Remove from the freezer and allow to come to room temperature. Wipe off the condensation then put away. This is all presuming the storage containers are air-tight as they should be.

Wheat berries and whole kernel corn are about as long lived as any storage foods can be so if you freeze treat then put the storage containers in a cool, dry area you ought to get a decade easy even just simply sealed in jars if they were at the right moisture content. White rice will keep almost as well. White flour simply packed into jars and sealed ought to be used within three years though those of you in cooler climates might be able to do better. Here in Florida three years max.

Brown-rice and whole-wheat flour should be kept frozen or refrigerated. Failing that then pack with oxygen absorbers or vac-sealed. Otherwise you get a shelf life of only a few months for the rice and only a few weeks for the flour.

Unless I grew them myself I have never had weevils in any sort of dry bean even when I didn't vac-seal them. Home grown beans I have, but not store bought beans.

.....Alan.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

thank you both for your input.
I put flour in the frig when I buy it, and it is waiting its turn to go in the freezer, and after that I'll return it to the frig.
One more question: if I put the wheat berries and rice in plastic gallon container, then freeze for a few days, then thaw, will duct tape "seal" the top securely to the containers, after the top has been screwed on as much as possible. I notice that if I screw it too much, it pops the thread and is no longer secure. So, if I tighten to the point just before it pops, then apply duct tape all the way around, will that suffice?
Thanks again.
Ann


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

No, duct tape doesn't do very well for that. You can run a bead of caulk around the edge of the lid, or even some glue, like Elmer's.


----------

